# Panda Research Credible or Scam?



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Does anyone know if this outfit is worth the trouble? Are they scammers? They seem to offer alot, but you'd have to sift though tons of emails and spend an awful lot of time checking things out. I just don't want to get burned.


----------

